# How do you block Superwash Merino Wool?



## nancyannin (Apr 9, 2012)

I just finished knitting a sweater with Knit Picks 100% Superwash Merino Wool. Now I think I need to block the pieces before I sew them together. But how do I do that? I searched on this forum and found a link about blocking Superwash Merino Wool, but the lady seemed unhappy with her results? 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-227515-1.html 
So now I'm concerned about how to do this. Do I lightly steam the pieces then lay them out on blocking squares to dry? Or do I soak the pieces thoroughly before laying them out? It seems that washing first is not the answer as the yarn will get fuzzy (?), making it difficult to sew pieces together. So what is the correct way to do this?
And, once I have it blocked and sewn together, what is the proper way to care for the garment? I assumed I could just wash it and lay it flat to dry. But now it seems that might cause the garment to stretch and be too big. Help!!!


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

I would sew the pieces together first, then block the sweater, if needed. I find that blocking before seaming usually creates pieces that don't fit together easily. Plus, by sewing it together first, you are also blocking the yarn used to sew it. I think it would need light blocking only if it is lace, or possibly cables. I would treat it as any other wool sweater. Hand wash (soak and rinse), roll in a towel to absorb excess moisture, then lay it flat to dry, shaping as necessary. Of course, since this is superwash, you could also place it in a mesh bag and wash it in the machine on gentle; I would still lay it flat to dry, rather than putting it in the dryer.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

I use a lot of Superwash Merino and I wet block it to sew together. Soak, roll in towels, pin to shape on blocking mats. 

When I gift it, or wear it myself, I hand or machine wash gentle, cool and tumble dry low and remove damp, finish drying flat.

I don't know if this is the correct method but it has always worked for me. Maybe try it with a swatch if you want to be sure?


----------



## DesertPurl (Feb 28, 2015)

When I have something that requires stitching, I usually steam the pieces to the schematic measurements first. I really don't like to fight with curling edges when I seam. After it is done, I soak it and get out as much water as possible and then it goes back on the blocking mat for final smoothing and steaming. I know this sounds like a lot of work but it's peaceful and I feel that the extra attention is worth it.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

gracieanne said:


> I use a lot of Superwash Merino and I wet block it to sew together. Soak, roll in towels, pin to shape on blocking mats.
> 
> When I gift it, or wear it myself, I hand or machine wash gentle, cool and tumble dry low and remove damp, finish drying flat.
> 
> I don't know if this is the correct method but it has always worked for me. Maybe try it with a swatch if you want to be sure?


This is how I do it.


----------



## bboyc (Feb 6, 2011)

i do not roll after soaking; i put the piece in a colander and let it drain. That way I do not stretch the work out of shape and make it easier to shape while blocking.


----------



## Maplelkknitter (Dec 19, 2013)

Like the suggestion of colander. I am knitting a piece for a friend who chose superwash. I' ve never worked with it before now.


----------



## nancyannin (Apr 9, 2012)

Thank you to all who replied. Blocking the pieces is on my agenda for today. I'm going to use the pin and lightly steam method. I'm anxious to see how this turns out. I loved knitting with this yarn, so if it holds it's shape well when blocked, I have other projects in mind for it too.


----------



## KnittingZen (Feb 1, 2015)

I'm glad to see this thread, I am knitting a pieced sweater that is an all over lace pattern. I really think it needs more than the lay out to dry method because of the lace stitch. So I had planned to block then seam. I am using 100% sport weight wool. I am concerned about the comment about the ease of sewing before blocking though, I have made 4 sweaters but they were all top down, this sewing together has me a bit spooked but it is my learn something new for the summer. Thoughts?


----------



## alexdoc (Feb 11, 2016)

Steam block the pieces to the measurements given in the pattern and then sew together. Blocking first makes it easier to sew.


----------



## manyneedles2 (Jun 2, 2016)

Blocking before sewing sounds good. I don't like sewing anyway but really find rolling edges frustrating.


----------



## tatyana (Apr 1, 2011)

https://blog.tincanknits.com/2015/10/15/how-to-block-a-hand-knit-sweater/


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

nancyannin said:


> Thank you to all who replied. Blocking the pieces is on my agenda for today. I'm going to use the pin and lightly steam method. I'm anxious to see how this turns out. I loved knitting with this yarn, so if it holds it's shape well when blocked, I have other projects in mind for it too.


I soak the pieces in Eucalan or some other wool wash for about twenty minutes, then put the pieces on several layers of toweling and cover with more of the same. I then step on the towels to remove as much of the excess moisture as possible. Then stretch and pin the pieces to the measurements you want. Let it dry thoroughly and then sew them together.


----------



## Lena B (Aug 15, 2015)

I have never blocked 100% wool item it is a natural fiber so I never feel it needs to be blocked just me


----------



## manyneedles2 (Jun 2, 2016)

I definitely would block this item. I knitted a shawl using 100% wool and it looked much better, and felt softer. after blocking. It was worth the time.


----------

